# Welcome to the Akihabara TV Channel



## Xiammes (Aug 6, 2015)

Its a new day and its time for a new look. The Anime Cafe has been morphed into the Akihabara tv channel, no longer do we discriminate against other Japanese Television, we accept it all now.

Useful Links







 - not up to date


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 10, 2015)

We are live.


----------

